# T5 light help???



## chiro (Mar 25, 2011)

I ran across this T5 lighting on amazon called Sunblaze. They are advertising it for agriculture purposes but my question is, Would this also work in an aquarium, and are they good lights? I would post a link but cant bc I am new to the forum. 
Also the bulbs would not be covered, dont know if this would be a problem?

ps I am just starting my first aquarium. I built the stand and canopy for a 55 gal tank, just trying to fig everything else out.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

they work for aquariums, the bulbs should be in the 6700K range or close to it(6500 and 6000K are OK too)

I am ordering a 4 bulb T5HO [email protected] total watts for my 75g for 90 bucks on ebay. Its the same ones they sell in the stores to fish folks for 300+


----------



## slurik (Dec 19, 2010)

WhiteDevil is right, its dependant on the colour temperature of the light, and what you intend to use it for. I've seen people using as high as 10,000K daylights on freshwater planted tanks, but as you mentioned, usually its closer to the 6500K range.


----------

